# Hi from Utah (only 1 wife!) :)



## mylilwhiteone (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi all. Just getting signed up. 15 year anniversary coming up next month and my relationship with my wife has been pretty good. I think our sex life is anywhere from a 6/10 to 7/10 at best, but life sometimes gets in the way. I love my wife and most of the time we get a long, but sometimes it's like we are total opposites. Anyway, sounds like a typical marriage, right?  Looking for advice on this board for some of my own insecurities and looking to be a better husband, dad, and friend,


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi... we all know that most people in Utah have only one wife 

Glad to have you here. Feel free to post your topics on the discussion forums.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hilarious thread title!


----------

